# Kelly's New Korean Cut!!!



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

So mommy finally did it!! She got tired of my fluffy, cottony hair always matting, so today I got a Korean-cut!!! :w00t: First she was afraid it would look unflattering on me, but she actually likes it and says I look smaller. :wub: She can't stop giving me kissies :heart: Also the weather is getting really hot here in Panama so I feel free!! :chili:

This is what I look like naked:





And now dressed:
(mommy plans on always dressing me now)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Isn't she a little beauty! Really a "cool" cut! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

She looks so cute! Love it on her!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelly is beautiful! She has such a pretty face, and I love her long ears!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just cut Georgia that way too! Great minds, lol . Kelly looks marvelous!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kelly looks gorgeous!!!!!!! I love each and every picture. That was a treat!:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She looks absolutely gorgeous:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

She looks great. :wub: I cut penny's body shorter and it helped, but still a lot of hair left to comb through everywhere else.... :smilie_tischkante:

She is super cute. :innocent:


----------



## Pearls Mom (Jan 31, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awwww.ilove your new do.so adorable.:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelly looks absolutely gorgeous, and now you can see her pretty pink diamond collar. How I wish I could have your groomer do MiMi. He is top notch.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Kelly, you are a little beauty. Love your new cut.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marisol, you know how much I LOVE your girls:wub: I think the Korean cut was made for Kelly:wub:, she is perfect:wub: give her a kiss from me:smootch::heart:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh I love it. I think Ace is going from puppy hair to grown up hair and it has been so hard to keep combed and brushed out. I have really been considering a really good trim.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She looks beautiful, Marisol!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute, I love it!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

She looks just as beautiful as always. Encouraging me to take the plung with Ben.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Love the cut, and Kelly is beautiful!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the cut on Kelly. It really suits her! I would love to get Laurel cut the same. She has crazy cottony hair!!! I've showed my groomers pictures but she never gets it right.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She is beautiful in her new 'doo!!:wub: This is actually a "town and country" cut which is my absolute favorite...the Korean cut is much shorter..


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh how cute.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

ADORABLE!!! Kelly looks so pretty! That's a great cut for her since she likes to wear dresses. Steve says, ":wub2:"


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

She is a cutie! Giovanni also has a very cottony coat, so I keep him in a similar cut and love it! The coat feels just as soft as his brother Manny's, who has long silky coat. You will love this cut for clothes!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

She looks beautiful. You are lucky to have such a good groomer.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I love this town and country cut on Kelly! Looks adorable and she can wear some more clothes with ease, :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Can't stop looking at the pictures, 
perhaps I should borrow her for a while instead of just having her pictures
Your dolls should be on a magazine.... they are so beautiful, never a hair out of place.

*


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

I love the cut!!! It's nice to change it up!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So pretty. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Kelly, you're so darn cute. I love your new haircut. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Lovely style Kelly - you look cute! I am going to keep you pic for future haircuts on Sugar Marisol. Really sweet.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I LOVE this cut and I keep debating if I should do it on Vi or not lol I've been growing her out, but she mats so easy with collars and sweaters. I'm really thinking I might!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Kelly looks very pretty with this haircut. Can't only imagine how many dresses she will get to wear now. She's precious, so beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, gosh that looks wonderful on her! I love it! I've been trying to get my groomer to do a Korean cut on Cozette, possibly on Pippa, but she never gets the muzzle that short. I think it looks great.


----------

